# Shetland Pony



## firstprincess

I am a veterinary nurse, we have a few pets and adore them. But my daughter loves horses and ponies. We visit them reguarly and I hope she will ride when older.

I am looking at getting a shetland pony in the future and was wondering what costs i would be looking at? where do you find land for a stable?

are they easy to keep and look after? etc etc x


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

can't really help with the questions but I must say your daughter is the luckiest girl in the world that would have been my absolute dream come true


----------



## firstprincess

Aw thank you. She adores horses! we visit the stables about 3 times a day haha! she is only 2 and will already climb the walls to sit on them... start them young eh? x


----------



## Elles

Many shetland ponies are very strong and able to carry adults. They are not really thought of as good first ponies for novices and young children, if you were to generalise. A shetland pony is as complicated to care for as a large horse and can be nearly as expensive. They can be prone to laminitis and weight issues and shouldn't be kept alone.

The British Horse Society run a Horseowner's course that will teach some of the knowledge needed by horseowners.

Horse Owners Certificate | British Horse Society

I would recommend that you wait until your daughter is about 5 years old and spend time finding a good riding school for her, BHS or ABRS approved and look up on the Internet what to look for in a riding school.


----------



## poshmog

If you were anywhere near me ,she would be welcome to help with mine ,got 5 of the little darlings !!


----------



## Fluffed

Elles said:


> Many shetland ponies are very strong and able to carry adults. They are not really thought of as good first ponies for novices and young children, if you were to generalise. A shetland pony is as complicated to care for as a large horse and can be nearly as expensive. They can be prone to laminitis and weight issues and shouldn't be kept alone.
> 
> The British Horse Society run a Horseowner's course that will teach some of the knowledge needed by horseowners.
> 
> Horse Owners Certificate | British Horse Society
> 
> I would recommend that you wait until your daughter is about 5 years old and spend time finding a good riding school for her, BHS or ABRS approved and look up on the Internet what to look for in a riding school.


Yes, great advice.

Also, consider that its unlikely that someone who isn't competent would be able to buy a horse from anyone reputable. You could probably buy from someone disreputable, but unless you know what to look for, it wouldn't be sensible.

If you do end up buying, consider putting it in a livery where you, your daughter and the pony have access to resources and knowledgeable people who can help out and advise when you need it.


----------



## firstprincess

poshmog said:


> If you were anywhere near me ,she would be welcome to help with mine ,got 5 of the little darlings !!


Where are you hun? x


----------



## firstprincess

I am thinking for when she is 4 or 5. I just wanted to get lots of advice and information before hand. She starts riding at 2.5 so not long. I am also considering a countryside move to keep the pony at our home 

thank you.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

firstprincess said:


> I am thinking for when she is 4 or 5. I just wanted to get lots of advice and information before hand. She starts riding at 2.5 so not long. I am also considering a countryside move to keep the pony at our home
> 
> thank you.


Can I come and live with you please?
I'm 21 and I am a Nurse
I want to live in the countryside and have a pony please


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

I seriously intend to get a house in the country when we can afford it. . .my ducks would love it and in the bad weather it would be a good excuse for me to not be able to get to work 

I love my job but who would turn down a few days off in the snow?


----------



## Fluffed

firstprincess said:


> I am thinking for when she is 4 or 5. I just wanted to get lots of advice and information before hand. She starts riding at 2.5 so not long. I am also considering a countryside move to keep the pony at our home
> 
> thank you.


Great that you can move to the countryside on a whim. I'm sure there must be more reasons than your daughter wants a pony for moving 

What do you think of what Elles and I had to say? Didn't match what you were after so ignored?


----------



## blackdiamond

Can i also mention if & when you do move to the countryside & get a pony for your daughter you will need to get another as a companion. Horses live in herds & don't like or enjoy living alone.
There's more to just owning a pony & sticking it in a field.

XxX


----------



## kaz25

I have a shetland, it was my mum's and she got him when he was 5. He is now 32 and has been prone to laminitis for as long as I can remember. My family own a farm so I couldn't tell you how much it is for land, stabling etc. My mum used to drive him and he was never broken in to be ridden. However I did used to jump on him sometimes when I was taking him to the field or something but they are very strong (I rode for a good few years). He doesn't do anything now apart from go in the field with my aunt's two horses. We are selling the farm next year and he will hopefully be going to live with my OH's mum's friend who has a few shetlands as my aunt says it is unlikely they will be staying in the area. My aunt currently looks after him as I was quite young when I was looking after him on my own so my aunt offered to look after him for us.


----------



## jenny22

its not the buying its the after costs, ie you do not say how old your daughter is, shetlands are not the easiest, they are little xxxxxx's I know we have one, they are sweet and loveable but strong minded and very un-biddable if they want to be. asto costs, well, insurance, passport, if they havent got one, which is against the law not to, and you shouldnt buy one if it hasnt, feet trimming every 6-8 weeks (farriers,) hay, straw, saddle etc. livery,,,,, you shouldnt keep a pony on its own, shetlands are escape artists, you need very very top quality sturdy wooden fencing, not wire, they ahve been known to run around with electric fencing still live wrapped around them.!!! speaking from experience!!!!. they are sweet, ours drives, butter wouldnt melt in her mouh, but her mind is another question,. An ideal lst pont is a welsh section a or exmoor or dartmoor, they are reasonably placid, ifyou know nothing about horses def dont get a shetland, and in any case as said ponies should not be on their own as they are a herd animal. Oh forget to mention vets fees, if they are over 15 they are classed as a veteran and cannot be inshred for illness, again speaking from experience. All in all, the costs arise after you have purchased the pony, that is the easy bit, Not trying to put you off LOL, but a pony is a committment and should alsways be treat as part of the family, ie animals come first. There is also the fact of morning routine, ie stable mucking out, hay, straw for bedding etc. putting out and as shetlands are prone to laminitus, they cant be left in a field all day, ours have a routine of stable, field and starvastion paddock, mind you they are at home with us anmd we are around all day. then evening routine, it gets in the way of other committments and pleasure.

jenn


----------



## Elles

> you do not say how old your daughter is,


The daughter is 2 years old. The plan is to wait until she's five, then buy a house with land in the country and a Shetland pony for the daughter. 

It's in the thread.


----------



## Snippet

Sunny is a welsh cob x arab, but as he is a little fatty he gets about as much feed as your average shetland pony. He's also prone to laminitis. This is a break down of the very basic costs. I will also point out that Sunny is retired, so he isn't shod any more.

Livery (DIY, access to a stable but mostly field kept): £15 a week
Feed (happy hooves):I think it's about £10 a bag. A bag lasts 2-3 months.
Hoof trimming: £30 every 7-8 weeks. If he was shod it would be nearer £70 every 6-7 weeks.

There are also vaccinations, any other vet bills (insurance really is essential unless you've got a spare £5000 any time something goes wrong), the cost of tack (might be fun trying to find a proper saddle for a tiny pony), bedding, showing (if you decide to show) etc. Ponies and horses are a seriously expensive hobby, and for this reason I would say it's better to wait until your daughter is a bit older and you know whether she will want to stick with riding.


----------

